# 2WW - bleeding in 2ww still on cyclogest



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

please can you advise..
am i clutching at straws??
im on day 11 2ww 
had some discharge and ow has red blood in it ..
(sorry for too much info)
have af pains different to what i had after et..!!
it all over isnt it ??
i dont test till sunday 
im gutted..
if i dont bleed will i be ok??
or will i have dreadded af??
can some one advise??
many thanks
marzy


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi

I'm really not an expert and I don't want to get your hopes up but could it be implantation bleeding? why don't you look back through past ask the nurse things i'm sure theres been loads about implantation bleeds.

Good Luck and I hope you still get that BFP

Linzi xx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi 
really could implantation bleed be as late as 11 days ??
ill have a look..
thanks 
marzy


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Marzy

I found this on ff by Kitty1..........

Implantation 


When does the fertilized egg implant into the uterus? 
The egg becomes fertilized with a sperm within 12 hours after ovulation, usually in the outer portion of the fallopian tube. It then travels down the fallopian tube, increasing its size along the way. In the fallopian tube it becomes the zygote and doubles to two cells, four cells, then eight cells and becomes the "morula." As it enters the uterine cavity it's called a "blastocyst." 

Implantation happens when the fertilized egg (blastocyst) attaches to the uterine wall and starts producing the pregnancy hormone hCG. Based on a study published in 1999 (Time of Implantation of the Conceptus and Loss of Pregnancy; Allen J. Wilcox, M.D. et.al. NEJM Volume 340:1796-1799) implantation happens on average 9.1 days after ovulation with a range of 6-12 days. In 84% of pregnancies implantation happened between days 8 and 10 after ovulation. 

There was an increase of miscarriages when implantation happened later: The rate of early pregnancy loss was 13% when implantation happened by day 9, it rose to 26% with implantation on day 10 after ovulation, it rose to 52% if implantation was on day 11 after ovulation, and to 82% if implantation was later than 11 days after ovulation.


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks hollie
it helped alot
as you can see i cant sleep its 4.30 a.m
im just clock watching hoping i stop bleeding and waiting the agonising 5 days till i test and get a definate result......................
the girls on this site are just fantastic arent they
so much support its unbelievable really....
thanks for support,catch up soon
marzy 
xx


----------

